# Forum About Russia Culture and History  Is it normal for Russian brother and sister to french kiss?

## Slowhand

Hi everyone, I'm trying to understand something. I've been dating a girl online for 12 months now, she is from Russia, but also has family in Ukraine.
She is 30 and she has a brother who is 31. Ok...... today I stumbled upon some photos on a social media site that are very disturbing to me. Because the photos are of her and her "brother" appear to be in a wedding ceremony. 
One photo shocked me completely. It was a photo of them standing and they were French kissing like passionate lovers do. Wow!!!! So, I want to know if it is normal or a custom of Russian brothers and sisters to French kiss like lovers??? 
If it is customary for Russian brothers and sisters to French kiss, ok, but if it is not, I think I've just been savagely deceived.
Can any Russian person here tell me if it is normal for brother and sister to French kiss.  Thank you for any help. 
I will try to put the photo here:  ANASTASIA VADIM KISSING - CROPPED.jpg

----------


## Slowhand

And is this a typical Russian/Ukraine wedding dress/ceremony???  image (15).jpgPicture 231.jpgimage (10).jpg

----------


## iCake

No, no French kissing between siblings, eww... That's definitely a wedding and that men is her husband, so no, I don't think they're siblings at all.

----------


## Slowhand

Thank you cake!!! Where do I send your beer to you??? ))) 
It's amazing that people can be that deceitful.  I gave her $500 a month, for 12 months, that's $6000 dollars for the year.
I thought I was helping her and her sick 2 year old daughter....wow.  Well as we say in America, live and learn.
I see her tonight on Skype, I'm going to confront her gently.  I'm going to show her these pics, and just watch her squirm....I'll  let everyone know what happens.

----------


## iCake

This is a common scam here in Russia, find a moneybag foreigner, seduce him with a pretty face and then invent reasons for him to send you money for as long as possible as much as possible. Chances are there might be even someone else behind that picture, a guy even.

----------


## Alex80

I would not name it 'common', but yes, this is definitely scum.

----------


## Antonio1986

brezhnev_honekker_kiss.jpg 
Of course is normal for us Russians to kiss each other passionately! 
Even our historical political figures kiss each other passionately!

----------


## Slowhand

Damn! lol

----------

